# Soggy sunny Sunday wind.



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2013)

We had a few folk drop out of this informal forum ride at the last moment so myself, MattOBrein and 4F met up a 7am and headed off on the first of the three thirty(ish) mile loops that would make up our 100 mile ride.

The rain was raining and the wind was, er, winding as we bipped along at a cheery rate towards Martlesham where there was a chance a non-CCer called Phil would be joining us. After waiting a wee while I found a tweet telling me there was little chance Phil would be joining us on account of the type of wind that got Tonto into a pickle in Kansas.

Another non-CCer called Trumpet had failed to show up before we left Ipswich so we weren't too troubled.

Apart from being a little moist the fifteen miles out to Wickham Market seemed nice and easy, which 'might' have been more to do with the tailwind than our level of fitness. From the moment we turned back to Ipswich the roads turned to rivers, the wind turned against us and nature punished us for daring to defy the laws of physics perched upon wheels.

The going was less than preferable but wasn't too bad, barring a flood that made us choose a diversion. We tried to have a crack at drafting a tractor but found out pretty quickly that large tractor tyres are quite efficient at transferring entire puddles onto cyclists foolish enough to draft them.

By pure fluke the fella who wasn't there to meet us in Martlesham (Phil) managed to find us as we made our way back to Ipswich town centre. So now we were four.

The start of the third loop took us out along the River Orwell to Shotley Penninsula, our new friend Phil (on his first ever group ride) had his first go at leading our little pack and put in a damn fine effort despite the increasingly hostile weather conditions.

On our way down the other side of the Penninsula along the River Stour the wind got consistently worse and before turning towards Manningtree we decided as a group that the day's ride was in danger of becoming an unhappy slog and headed directly back to Ipswich - we agreed that there was little doubt that we were capable of the full 100 miles but there's no point in letting cycling make us miserable, this is supposed to be fun!

But the company was good, the pace was comfortable and on the whole the cheer was good. Roll on next month (details TBA).

Here's the route - http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/154407269/4626205



P.S
A few hours after getting home I got a text from Trumpet telling me that his phone had just reminded him that he should have got out of bed this morning to go on a bike ride...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2013)

Good stuff Andrew. Sorry to hear the ride didn't end up as planned. But yes, no need to turn it into a dreary, wet slog..that's just not good fun.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Good stuff Andrew. Sorry to hear the ride didn't end up as planned. But yes, no need to turn it into a dreary, wet slog..that's just not good fun.



We all had a good time, but I think if we had carried on it would have spoilt it. Heading home early also got some us a few brownie points from family members


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2013)

Alluring alliteration, Andrew!

The ride sounds great. (Apart from the wind ... )

I reckon you did the right thing cutting it short. I've cut short a few of mine when the weather turned evil on us. As you say - it is supposed to be fun!


----------



## compo (27 Jan 2013)

Glad you were able to get out. I agree that cycling shouldn't make you miserable so you probably did the right thing calling it a day.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2013)

Here's the thread for the next ride.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/suffolk-sunday-club-ride-2-february-food-fun-and-frolics.122676/


----------



## 4F (27 Jan 2013)

That was a "nice" ride and good write up. I was really done in when we decided to call it a day so not to disappointed to not make it a 100.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> That was a "nice" ride and good write up. I was really done in when we decided to call it a day so not to disappointed to not make it a 100.



I hope you had a tailwind back to Felixstowe. I got home and bought some waterproof socks!


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jan 2013)

Sounds fun !
i am sorry to admit when i got up and saw the garden furniture being blown around the lawn i decided to not try riding in close formation with a large group of riders and promised myself i would do a solo run later if it calmed down .
Went to sleep instead


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Jan 2013)

I got a puncture halfway through the ride then a slowish puncture when our party parted ways, so I definitely know we made the correct decision!


----------

